# Is there an AUSTRALIAN con?



## zero-okami (Apr 8, 2008)

i was wondering if there is any aussie conventions?
ive been asked 3 times so far and i cant reply cos i dont know if there is any?
does anyone know? 
mainly near sydney though(for it is where i live lolz)


----------

